# Mrs. Sabedra



## Hush (Jan 29, 2019)

Hello, I have a 2000 323 ci BMW just replaced the pully'so having a big problem putting the serpentine belt on. Is there something I'm missing, maybe tensioner to loose ?..please any direction would be greatly appreciated. So so frustrated with this


----------

